# The D Train arrives on Blu-ray/DVD/On Demand Sept. 1 and on Digital HD Aug. 18



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JACK BLACK AND JAMES MARSDEN STAR IN THE SENSATIONAL NEW COMEDY FROM THE CREATIVE MINDS BEHIND NACHO LIBRE AND WAYNE’S WORLD



*THE D TRAIN*



Debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD and On Demand September 1, 2015



Get It Two Weeks Early on Digital HD August 18





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Called “an absolutely hilarious and wild ride” (Ethan Anderton, FirstShowing.net), THE D TRAIN makes its debut on Blu-ray and DVD September 1, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution and will also be available for sale or rental from cable, satellite and telco providers through IFC Films. The film arrives two weeks early on Digital HD August 18, 2015.

In the ultimate bromance gone wrong, Jack Black (School of Rock) and James Marsden (Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues) lead a sensational cast filled with comedic talent, including Kathryn Hahn (We’re The Millers), Mike White (School of Rock), and Jeffrey Tambor (“Transparent,” “Arrested Development”).

All his life, Dan Landsman (Black) has never been the cool guy. He hopes to change everything by befriending former high school hero Oliver Lawless (Marsden) and convincing him to show up at their class reunion. However, Dan’s plan hilariously backfires as the unpredictable Oliver proceeds to take over his home, career and entire life. 

THE D TRAIN Blu-ray and DVD include deleted scenes and an uproarious gag reel.

THE D TRAIN Blu-ray

THE D TRAIN Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The Blu-ray includes:

§ Feature film in high definition

§ Gag Reel

§ Deleted Scenes

§ Digital Copy



THE D TRAIN DVD

THE D TRAIN DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital and English, French and Spanish subtitles. The DVD includes:

§ Feature film in standard definition

§ Gag Reel

§ Deleted Scenes





Website: http://www.d-trainmovie.com/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/TheDTrainMovie

Twitter: https://twitter.com/thedtrainmovie

Instagram: https://instagram.com/thedtrainmovie

Amazon: http://j.mp/OwnDTrain

iTunes: http://j.mp/GetTheDTrainMovie





About Paramount Home Media Distribution

Paramount Home Media Distribution (PHMD) is part of Paramount Pictures Corporation (PPC), a global producer and distributor of filmed entertainment. PPC is a unit of Viacom (NASDAQ: VIAB, VIA), home to premier media brands that create television programs, motion pictures, consumer products, and digital content for audiences in more than 165 countries and territories. The PHMD division oversees PPC’s home entertainment and transactional digital distribution activities worldwide. The division is responsible for the sales, marketing and distribution of home entertainment content on behalf of Paramount Pictures, Paramount Animation, Paramount Vantage, Paramount Classics, MTV, Nickelodeon, Comedy Central and CBS and applicable licensing and servicing of certain DreamWorks Animation titles. PHMD additionally manages global licensing of studio content and transactional distribution across worldwide digital distribution platforms including online, mobile and portable devices and emerging technologies. 





THE D TRAIN

Street Date: August 18, 2015 (Digital HD)

September 1, 2015 (Blu-ray, DVD & On Demand)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

U.S. Rating: R for strong sexual material, nudity, language and drug use
​


----------

